# pan-china motorcycle trip



## fotoflo (Sep 23, 2007)

www.kuaibbs.com/fotoflo/moto
for selects, photoshopped

if you want to see more, straight from the camera
www.kuaibbs.com/fotoflo/motomore

Cheers
-Fotoflo


----------



## lockwood81 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow what a great journey, and some really nice photos to go with it.
:hail:I envy you...


----------



## Mesoam (Sep 24, 2007)

terrific series


----------



## marcuspeddle (Sep 29, 2007)

Excellent travel photos.  I should look at lots of photos like this before taking my next trip.


----------

